

Social Cookbook: an open source Open Graph app - finiteloop
http://bret.appspot.com/entry/social-cookbook-an-open-source-open-graph-app

======
amhnews
why my page if make graph mean false! look very poor page by graph
<https://graph.facebook.com/108272322767> or
<https://graph.facebook.com/amhnewssyndicate> than i look no profile pic just
blank <https://graph.facebook.com/amhnewssyndicate/picture> when i click just
looking this! [https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/static-
ak/rsrc.php/v1/y...](https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/static-
ak/rsrc.php/v1/yo/r/UlIqmHJn-SK.gif)

any comment or solution ohmy god facebook?

------
next2manu
In the list of permissions requested publish_actions does not show up. Is this
because it is not live yet for the general public?

~~~
finiteloop
Yah, this will turn into the preview of what it will look like in your
timeline once Open Graph officially launches.

------
sachinmonga
This is awesome Bret. I'm on the Platform Marketing team and being able to
dogfood Open Graph like this is really helpful.

------
timluckow
This is great! Have you seen any open graph apps for online menus with
pictures/ordering options that you really like?

------
wuster
a CTO I can respect - one who writes code =)

